# Chicken foot



## dane123 (Dec 1, 2008)

One of my chickens has an Injured foot and she has to hobble around the place she seems to be getting along fine and i was wondering if it is a common injury amongst chickens.


----------



## dane123 (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh and all the other chickens are fine if that makes any difference


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, one of my chickens got her foot shut in the back door and caused a nasty gash. I was really worried for her. 
After bathing it and popping a bit of savlon on it she hobbled around for a bit. A few weeks later i noticed half her toe had fallen off! It healed perfectly and she is still knocking at the back door to come in! will she ever learn :mad2:


----------

